# German Shepherd wanted



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone knows of any great pups of GSD available or available soon ?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

No idea. But if I were looking for a GSD I'd give Stefan a good hard look. Is this for your buddy?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Me too...my son and his wife just lost their Chessie at 8 years to a demyelinating disease that causes paralysis.
He's talking about a GSD.Requirements, good athlete,including swimming,mentally stable,territorial re: home.
They live in Chicago and are open other to other breeds with same profile.
Oh yeah thinks Airedales are great but might not be scary enough in appearance jogging with his wife in early AM...


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Got her,3 weeks old, out of straight workng lines Czech/German
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd60TaD4OxA


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a dark sable just like mom.

The colors on a GSD can sometimes take 2-3 yrs got get the full adult color.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Bob,saw vids of both parents working,and they looked good.
Dunno much about GSD conformation, so appreciate the input.
No OFA problems in the line, and his dogs don't have that extreme angulation which isn't my fav.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What's the pedigree on the pup?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Working on pedigree, full sister on 6 foot fence at nine months, looks agile!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Pedigree for the GSD pup
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?father=626628&mother=2415101


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Ed.

The sire's lines are really nice, on the top side in particular. 

Mom's side has lots of titles in there but I'm not familiar with her lines........but that says more about me then the lines. :lol:

The dog on the 6' fence looks nice but, for me, that to much pressure on a young dog's bones.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Off subject just got 2nd leg today on AKC Master Hunter on Kasbah....she did real well on water blind retrieves.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

What may be of interest to folks how these tests remind me of IPO.
For 3 years Kas has been a straight out bird finder,flusher and retriever.
All that mattered was results,form or presentation was meaningless.
The analogy is with a working police service dog,or Special forces patrol dog,results vs style required in IPO.
In hunt tests points require finding the bird but style,elegant quartering,presentation to hand are also strongly counted.
Our worst score 7/10 was for an exercise that after finding flushing retrieving her first bird, she had caught scent of the second bird,and ran after being released directly to it in a straight line quarterning be damned.
I didn't deem it unfair as those are the rules,and I was told taking a real hunting dog through a hunt test is a disadvantage.
Made me think of bringing a police service dog to do an IPO event,and points that might would be lost ie heeling patterns release comands etc.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good comparison with the "real" hunting dog vs the trial dog.

I've seen many good natural working earth dogs that had no use for the den trials.

Often times it slowed them down simply because the "real" hunters have gone down a natural earth and met teeth, not just a rat in a cage. :-o

Speed is critical in the den trials yet some dogs can and do cross over.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Edward Weiss said:


> I was told taking a real hunting dog through a hunt test is a disadvantage.
> 
> Made me think of bringing a police service dog to do an IPO event,and points that might would be lost ie heeling patterns release comands etc.



And bites \\/!! I agree, it does sound like a bit of a disadvantage to a dog that hunts for real. Perhaps. But as you said, those were just the rules. Just like there's no crying in baseball, there's no rules in hunting - cept maybe when hunting with weapons, don't shoot the dog or any of your companions. 

This is an important topic that I don't think is visited here enough. *Work the dog before you. * This is speaking from the perspective of someone who was hell bent on taking an extremely good hunting dog and putting it on the sport field - no less a molosser. 

No doubt. A good life lesson to learn and not just learn it, but to develop gratitude and respect for what is.

BTW congrats!!


----------

